# AGPGART and KT400, anyone got it to load.

## jhboricua

I have the Gigabyte KT400 based board.  The agpgart module won't load.  What kernel supports this chipset with agpgart?

----------

## sa

I have seen some infos about the kt400 here:

http://forums.viaarena.com/categories.cfm?catid=28

and here:

http://forums.sudhian.com/categories.cfm?catid=26

looks like at least one person has it working.

----------

## nephi513

The newest kernel has just added support for agpgart (2.5.49) for KT400

-------------------

nicolas.mailhot@laposte.net <Nicolas.Mailhot@laposte.net>:

  o Via KT400 agp support

-------------------

I just wish it was going into the 2.4.20 version.

David

----------

## nephi513

The newest kernel has just added support for agpgart (2.5.49) for KT400

-------------------

nicolas.mailhot@laposte.net <Nicolas.Mailhot@laposte.net>:

  o Via KT400 agp support

-------------------

I just wish it was going into the 2.4.20 version.

David

----------

## col

The KT400 is compatible with the KT333 agp. My video card is agp4x so I dont know if agp 8x will work......This is how I got it working on kernel linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9 :

not sure if this is necessary but I edited the kernel source,

/usr/src/linux/drivers/char/agp/agpgart_be.c & changed this to enable:

static int agp_try_unsupported __initdata = 1;

re-compiled the kernel with agpgart as a module

edit /etc/modules.autoload

agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

NVdriver NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

reboot

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status: Enabled

Driver: AGPGART

AGP Rate: 4x

Fast Writes: Enabled

SBA: Enabled

I now get 50-100 FPS in ut2003 with the new options

----------

## jhboricua

Doing that doesn't work for me.  Module won't load, still giving out same error msg about not being able to determine aperture size.  I'm even surprised you got the agpgart to load, if indeed you have a kt-400 mobo.  Maybe is because your card is indeed AGP 4x whereas mine is AGP 8x and thus the module, I think, can't load because of that.  I looked on the my mobo bios to see if I could force AGP 4x instead of 8 but the option is greyed out.

I installed the 2.5.50 kernel and was able to get the agpgart to load, but the network card support seems to be broken on 2.5.50 for the onboard lan my Gigabyte mobo has and also the Radeon 9700 driver won't compile probably because there are some changes in the source tree of that kernel and some files the installer expects to find are not there anymore in the beta kernel.  Also, the scsi support for my Initio card is broken on 2.5.50, won't compiled at all either in the kernel or as a module.

If anyone has got the agpgart module to load in a kt400 card with a agp 8x card, please offer some advice.

--jhboricua

----------

## col

My AGP card is a 4X , the motherboard is a gigabyte 7VAXP based on VIA KT400 chipset. This may work if you can somehow force the card into AGP 4X. Your bios should provided you with the option to change to AGP 4X ?

----------

## jhboricua

I have the Gigabyte VAX, but the bios won't let me change the agp speed.  It shows 8x but is greyed out and I can't change it.  I wish I could.

----------

## Jesore

Just wondering - what IS your AGP aperture size ?

You should be able to set it up in the bios. 

Wasn't on your chipset but I've read several times that if it is set too low there can be problems. 

It's just a blind shot though.

Jesore

----------

## col

On my BIOS, that have this stupid ctrl-F1 thing before it will show advanced features in bios....maybe the VAX is the same ? Also gigabyte forgot to put a reset cmos jumper in on VAXP. You have to short out the solder points. Great board apart from these small hassles.

----------

## nephi513

It's getting real closer to haveing the KT400 fully supported.  Alan Cox just released his 2.4.20 and it inlcudes kt400 support.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux 2.4.20-ac1
> 
>         Merge with Marcelo 2.4.20
> ...

 

Sence it is in the Alan Cox Version it should go into the next gentoo kernel when it comes out.

David

----------

## jhboricua

Aperture is set at 128MB.  My board also shows an expanded bios menu by pressing ctrl+F1 but no way of changing AGP speed.  I've tried changing apertures to no effect.  I'll give the new Alan Cox kernel a try and report later.

----------

## jhboricua

No dice.  I'm beginning to wander if this AGP support for the KT400 is only in AGP4x mode.

Here is the error I get know.  At least now it correctly identifies it as KT-400 but still gives the same error which means the ID correction is more of a formality.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT-400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

I can't be the only one using the KT400 based mobo with a R9700 card or a AGP 8x card for that matter.

----------

## col

It must be the fact that you have an 8X card. The VAX board is the same as my VAXP minus the promise raid controller. I am having no probs with agpgart but without it my frame rates were really bad!!

Looking at the agpgart source code it seems to only support 4X/2X/1X settings. Perhaps if you hack this code you could get it to work :

/usr/src/linux/drivers/char/agp/agpgart_be.c

	/*

	 * PASS2: Figure out the 4X/2X/1X setting and enable the

	 *        target (our motherboard chipset).

	 */

	if (command & 8) {

		command &= ~3;	/* 8X */

	}

	if (command & 4) {

		command &= ~3;	/* 4X */

	}

	if (command & 2) {

		command &= ~5;	/* 2X */

	}

	if (command & 1) {

		command &= ~6;	/* 1X */

----------

## antifa

I couldn't get agp 3.0 support working with any of the kernels I tried (although 2.5.52 alleges to support it).  But the NVagp in the new nvidia-kernel package (1.0.4191) loads it and initializes it fine.

I'm currently running kt400, gForce4 ti4200 agp 8x with mjc-sources and nvidia-kernel 1.0.4191. To bad it's no help for radeon peeps.

antifa

----------

## col

The new nvidia drivers now support agp 8X cards

----------

